# This forum section is not that busy



## sadoun (May 29, 2002)

Ok, it has been over 7 months since I have been on this forum. It looks like it is slow here in the FTA section.

I will try to help by visiting more often. 

So, go ahead and post your questions here and Michael and I will take a shot at it.


----------



## Gray1 (Jul 22, 2005)

Its a shame its so slow..I come here all the time but nobody is posting anything.


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

Same here, maybe stop by every few months these days.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

sadoun said:


> Ok, it has been over 7 months since I have been on this forum. It looks like it is slow here in the FTA section.
> 
> I will try to help by visiting more often.
> 
> So, go ahead and post your questions here and Michael and I will take a shot at it.


Ok, I'll go first.

Sadoun, you have been a member of this site since 2002, about the same amount of time that I have. Over the past eight years you have posted 43 times.

From your profile, you are in the satellite business. Your web site, www.sadoun.com, indicates that you provide sales and service for the following products:


> _"Sadoun Satellite Sale is a USA distributor of *Satellite TV Products*, *Solar Panels*, *Massage Chairs*, *Security Cameras*, *Aviation Headsets*, *Metal Detectors*, and *Material Handling Systems*. Including receivers, dishes, signal meters, cable, and other related products."_


I'll bet you know a lot about a bunch of stuff!

With the knowledge and experience you obviously possess, you surely have news and technical information about FTA and your business in general that you could contribute in this area. Instead of just standing by to answer questions, why don't you be proactive and become a contributor...a conversation starter as it were, by posting information here pertinent to FTA and other topics in your area of expertise.

This board is a two-way conversation where every user has the opportunity to contribute. If you'll do that, I'll guarantee you that you'll get responses, questions will follow, and the conversations will begin. You may not be a blabbermouth like me, but I'll wager you have something to say.

I encourage you to ahead and say what's on your mind! :up:


----------



## sadoun (May 29, 2002)

Nick

You are right. Look at me here, it has been over 83 days since I started this thread.

Thank you for the good words and encouragement. I didn't want to impose on the forum. But since you mention it, I will contribute more often.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I just noticed you popping up all over the forum.  Welcome back!


----------



## sadoun (May 29, 2002)

Thank you. I have been a member for 8 years, but contributed little. I was asked by a prominent member of this forum ( Nick ) to post here to try to bring this forum alive. 

I will be happy to contribute with useful information and answer any questions. I know Michael does a great job here and will be happy to be of assistance to him.


----------

